# cough or hacking



## katloves4 (Nov 18, 2007)

:smhelp: I WAS WONDERING WHAT MY MALTY IS DOING..SHE GETS A HACKING COUGH LIKE SHE IS GOING TO THROW UP BUT NOTHING COMES OUT. SOME ONE SAID GIVE HER CHICKEN BECAUSE SHE IS COUGHING FROM BILE????HARD TO BELIEVE. SO I WAS WONDERING WHAT YOU ALL THOUGHT,ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS HAPPEN TO THERE BABY? WHAT CAN I DO FOR HER? THANKS ....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How old is your Malt ? What he/she does is probably "reverse sneezing" and this is nothing to worry about. Most small dogs have this from time to time. DON'T GIVE HER CHICKEN when she does that. Rub softly her throat or even better close the holes in the nose for a few seconds. That will help. Search the forum for the posts about "reverse sneezing". 

Here is the link : http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...everse+sneezing


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> How old is your Malt ? What he/she does is probably "reverse sneezing" and this is nothing to worry about. Most small dogs have this from time to time. DON'T GIVE HER CHICKEN when she does that. Rub softly her throat or even better close the holes in the nose for a few seconds. That will help. Search the forum for the posts about "reverse sneezing".
> 
> Here is the link : http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...everse+sneezing[/B]


that's what i thought of after reading your post as well......theres plenty of information throughout the forum...just search around a little bit  good luck with this...i'm sure you fluffer will be alright...reverse sneezing happens to almost all of them...my biggles does it all the time when we are in petsmart because they're doing construction and the dust gets to him....but a lot of things can trigger it! ...no worries


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

One of my yorkies does the whole reverse sneezing thing, but this sounds a little different. I can picture what you are describing, not a cough or a sneeze, but a "hack" type thing. It could very well be reverse sneezing, but it could also be allergies. Our other yorkie has pretty bad allergies and when they are in their bad stage he does this hack thing almost like something is caught in his throat. It's not reverse sneezing for him because it's not continuous, he will do it once or twice, and then maybe 10 minutes later again. We started giving him 1/2 a benadryl and it seemed to help some. Our vet also gave us an antihistamine for his allergies. Either way, it's nothing to be alarmed about


----------



## katloves4 (Nov 18, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE INPUT.. I WILL RESEARCH AND SEE WHAT I FIND. SHE WAS DOING IT THE OTHER DAY AND A LITTLE BIT OF WHITE ALMOST FOAMY STUFF CAME OUT..???SHE IS JUST ABOUT 6 MONTHS OLD NOW, 
THANK YOU ALL AGAIN.


----------

